# Nubian vs American Nubian



## dhansen (Apr 9, 2014)

I am so very frustrated right now.  I have seen the registration papers that say a couple of my goats are American Nubian, and I used an American Nubian to breed several of my does.  I now find out that anything bred to an American Nubian is now an American Nubian.  Apparently, they are inferior to nubians and are not considered purebred. My question is, can an American Nubian be used in a 4H show?
I'm thinking I need to sell any and all American nubians and start over!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 9, 2014)

That is not the case, you do not need to sell your animals.  It depends on the reason why you have Nubians in the first place.

PB Buck bred to PB Doe - Kids are all PB and registerable as such.
PB Buck or Doe to American Buck - or Doe - Kids are all American and registerable as such.

There are some amazing show animals and excellent milk producers that are registered American.

So let me ask you, why do you have goats?


----------



## dhansen (Apr 9, 2014)

I have goats because I LOVE them and their milk. My goats eat my fields, but more importantly, they make me happy.  Kind of like a dog is a companion…so are my goats. I just am so mad that I did not know about the American Nubian thing.  If I can't sell the kids easily, then I can't keep breeding. I've worked hard to get the goats I have, I just blew it by using this buck.  Bummer is that I have a PB nubian buck that is beautiful! I have seen first hand the "snobbery" of many who won't even look because they are American Nubian.  Makes me mad and sad


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear it's that way there, because it certianly isn't that way here.  There is nothing wrong with American Nubians or any of the standard goats.  There is no differentiation in showing them in ADGA shows.

There is a reason why nearly everyone we know who breeds a particular breed of standard goats also breed recorded grades.


----------



## Ruus (Apr 9, 2014)

That stinks. I raise American Soay sheep, and there's a lot of the same snobbery around American vs British Soay. It's stupid, since there's no real difference between purebreds of either type.

I also raise mine mostly for my own enjoyment, so what I plan to do is eventually buy some registered British ewes and then use a British ram on all the girls. That way I'll have both British and American babies to sell.  You could do something like that; then you wouldn't have to get rid of your current herd.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 12, 2014)

American and PB Nubian are not really THAT different. There really shouldn't be any predjudice about them. American Nubian's came into place when there weren't enough PB in America to keep the breed going without terrible inbreeding so they had to use another dairy breed to get new lines. However in most American Nubians this was wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back and American Nubians are PB at this point anyway. The American part is just to say that they did have something else in their lines ages ago. That's a bit of the history. It doesn't in any way mean that they are inferior. Those other breeds by now would have been bred out.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 18, 2014)

My recorded grades are my favorite goats. I like their size, their hardiness, their production, and everything about them. They are alpine/togg cross.


----------

